# Alarm on 2014 going off for no reason



## nicole97 (Dec 9, 2019)

The alarm on my 2014 Cruze keeps going off for now reason. It got to the point where, when it was going off at midnight, we disabled the horn to not wake the neighbors, but I can see the lights still flashing every time it goes off. I'm getting NO warnings about the FOB or doors or anything else. Doesn't matter if the car is locked or not, just goes off. Any suggestions?


----------

